# Need help with finding the right "thing" to listen



## rextruong1995 (Sep 8, 2015)

Good day to you all,

Before I get into the main point, I'm a new user (about 2min before writing this thread). So if my post is in the wrong place, please excuse me.

While I enjoy listening to classical music, I find it quite challenging to find the right type to my liking since I'm an amateur. I really like listening to sad songs (perhaps played with pianos, violin, etc. but no opera please). No I'm not a masochist. It's just that sad songs are more compelling to me than the happy ones. I'd really appreciate if someone could help me with some songs (or pieces?). Even better, if these categories does have a name, it'd be very helpful if you could tell me. Thanks.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

rextruong1995 said:


> Good day to you all,
> 
> Before I get into the main point, I'm a new user (about 2min before writing this thread). So if my post is in the wrong place, please excuse me.
> 
> While I enjoy listening to classical music, I find it quite challenging to find the right type to my liking since I'm an amateur. I really like listening to sad songs (perhaps played with pianos, violin, etc. but no opera please). No I'm not a masochist. It's just that sad songs are more compelling to me than the happy ones. I'd really appreciate if someone could help me with some songs (or pieces?). Even better, if these categories does have a name, it'd be very helpful if you could tell me. Thanks.


It would help if you gave some examples of pieces you have enjoyed before. "Sad songs" is pretty broad and could mean lots of things to lots of people.

I have been listening to a lot of Samuel Barber lately (American Composer 1910-1981). He is often known for his sad and melancholic music, so I will offer a few examples of his that you might like.

Dover Beach:





You specified that you didn't like opera, this is not an opera but it is vocal music. I don't know if your aversion to opera includes all classical vocal music or not, but sorry if it does. It's in English, if that helps. Don't want to make too many assumptions here.

Adagio for strings:





By far, his most popular work. You may recognize it.

First Essay for Orchestra:





Similar in mood to Adagio for Strings, but has a fast section to. And it's for full orchestra.

Violin Concerto, second movement: 



Cello Concerto, second Movement: 



Piano Concerto, second movement: 




These are the second movements to each of his solo concertos. I picked the slow movements of each because they are generally "sad", but I encourage you to listen to the whole pieces if you can. They are all three, amazing in their entirety. The Violin Concerto is exuberant and life-affirming, the Cello Concerto is intense and mysterious, and the Piano Concerto is thorny and electrifying.

A concerto by the way, in case you don't know, is a piece for orchestra plus a featured soloist, indicated by the name of the piece.


----------



## rextruong1995 (Sep 8, 2015)

violadude said:


> It would help if you gave some examples of pieces you have enjoyed before. "Sad songs" is pretty broad and could mean lots of things to lots of people.
> 
> I have been listening to a lot of Samuel Barber lately (American Composer 1910-1981). He is often known for his sad and melancholic music, so I will offer a few examples of his that you might like.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the fast reply. I think I just uploaded an example of what I'd like to hear. To be honest, I do not know whether this is a classical song or not since it's branded as pop but the melody seems quite like classical to me. The part that I like best is before the singers starts "singing". It'd be great if there are classical songs that sound similar to this (the part before the singers, the rest is just like a typical pop song). I don't even know if the first part is "classical" or not. Anyway, the parts that you recommend were really nice to listen to. Thanks.


----------

